# Surround Sound Problem



## Flatezz (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi

Wonder if you could help me !

I recently brought a new Samsung Series 5 46" T.V
I already owned a Samsung TH-THQ25 DVD Surround sound system which worked fine with my old Samsung TV for DVD, Sky HD and Xbox 360 having surround sound for them all.
The new TV has surround sound on the DVD but cannot see how to get Sky HD or my Xbox 360 to have surround sound. All above attachments are connected via HDMI cables to TV any suggestions ?

Many thanks Flatezz


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the Shack.

how do you have the soround sound receiver connected to the SkyTV receiver or the xBox? are you going to the TV first and then out to the Samsung receiver?


----------



## Flatezz (Dec 29, 2011)

This is the problem I am having used audio cables from receiver to Sky this work on sky only dont know how to connect them all together and have them all working . There is a optical digital audio out on the TV but not on the receiver

Thanks Flatezz


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unfortunately looking at the user manual that i found on line the Samsung only has one analog audio input so your only option is to connect the xBox and SkyTV directly to the TV. This wont give you surround sound but at least you will get sound. Thats the problem with Home Theater In a Box systems they never have enough inputs and outputs to hook everything up.
You can try to run analog audio cables from your audio out on the TV back to the one input you have one the Samsung HTIB system and you may get return from the TV but I am not sure.


----------



## Flatezz (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there anything else i could do i.e better DVD surround sound system as this one is a bit dated and could be tempted into up grading to blue-ray and surgestions


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are lots of options, It depends on how much you are willing to spend?
This system is hard to beat for the price if you must keep it under $400.


----------



## Flatezz (Dec 29, 2011)

Many thanks for your help

Flatezz


----------

